

Ask HN: Framework building scalable (REST) API in GO - yulrizka

Hi,<p>I&#x27;m currently thinking about learning GO to replace our REST API server. Is there any framework available to create REST API in go ? I&#x27;m searching for a framework that have great functionality to communicate with JSON and it would be great if test are part of the framework.<p>Or is it better to built it with basic functionalities that go provide ?<p>Thanks
======
eudoxus
Could elaborate a bit more as to your needs. Lots of rest frameworks are
scalable since they're all based on net/http. If you want more of a framework
then just simple rest routing. Revel is very good. I currently use gorest in
production and am very happy, I had problems though with using a custom
sessions package though since it didn't export the responsewritter bit still
very happy.

Sorry will provide links when I get home.

~~~
eudoxus
Revel - [http://robfig.github.io/revel/](http://robfig.github.io/revel/)
Gorest -
[https://code.google.com/p/gorest/](https://code.google.com/p/gorest/)

~~~
yulrizka
Hi Thanks for the links, I'll try to look them out.

I'm came from Rails and before that I've done some PHP. I don't have any idea
on how people use GO for building high throughput API server. I would like to
found out are people usually build the app from scratch or using some kind of
a framework that provide some kind of ORM, Routing, Session Management etc.

